# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ομαδικές αγορές προιόντων >  Αγορά φρέσκιας γύρης

## jk21

Προς το τελος του μηνα , εχω σκοπο να αγορασω φρεσκια γυρη (την μαλακη που χρειαζεται καταψυξη για να συντηρηθει ) απ μελισσοκομο που εχω αγορασει και στο παρελθον  .Επικοινωνησα ηδη αλλα μου ειπε οτι προς το τελος του μηνα θα εχει ετοιμη τη φετεινη . Την δινει σε βαζακια μελιου που παιρνουν  σχεδον μισο κιλο γυρης .Η τιμη γυρω στα 25 ευρω το κιλο . Εγω θα παρω βαζακι ολοκληρο ετσι κι αλλιως αλλα κανω την αγγελια για μελη που ισως ενδιαφερονται για μικροτερη ποσοτητα και αν επικοινωνησουν με πμ , θα τους φερω σε επαφη για να τα κανονισουν μεταξυ τους και να δουμε την τελικη παραγγελια

----------

